# waxing yarn



## antymr (Aug 18, 2011)

When I took instructions on my machine we were advised to pass the yarn (worsted weight for bulky 8) over paraffin while winding. Does anyone do this? Is it necessary?
Thanks


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, I would think this would cause a problem for the yarn to be washed. Sorry I do not do this, I wax the keyplate only. Hope others can answer better...


----------



## Gilly (Aug 11, 2011)

antymr said:


> When I took instructions on my machine we were advised to pass the yarn (worsted weight for bulky 8) over paraffin while winding. Does anyone do this? Is it necessary?
> Thanks


Yes,I do this all the time for stuff that has to be rewound.You only need to hold an ordinary candle in your hand and let the yarn run over it while winding.
The difference isn't visible but the smooth action of the machine can be felt. It isn't usually neccessary to wash or press the item after waxing the yarn but most are as a matter of course,


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

will waxing the yarn help to keep the edges from curling?


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Passing wool yarn over a candle or block of parafin wax held in your hand as its being wound won't leave enough wax on the wool for it to build up on your machine, or to cause any washing issues. Its enough though to keep the yarn from leaving fuzz all over the carriage and needles.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you Kate for that information. Sure would help then to keep thing neat...


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

You can buy little wax discs that sit in the tension mast, and as the yarn passes it, it gets lightly coated to help with going through the mechanisms of the knitting carraige. That is all I ever used and never had a problem with my knitting machines. Leonora.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Leonora, How do you keep the edges from curling. I have been making hats and scarves the hats are no problem but the scarves just look bad. I have been adding an edge but I would like to keep it more knitted on the edge. Any suggestions would I would be very Thankful for..
Deb


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for that idea, which I'll use on my wool-winder. It's hard to get hold of machine-knitting stuff; none here in ChCh. N.Z. I tried drilling a hole after pulling the wick, but it was lop-sided and your way's better.


----------



## alafare1874 (Oct 2, 2011)

antymr said:


> When I took instructions on my machine we were advised to pass the yarn (worsted weight for bulky 8) over paraffin while winding. Does anyone do this? Is it necessary?
> Thanks


Waxing the yarn helps if you have static problems. I use wax on top of my tension bar before the yarn is threaded.


----------



## Dianne T (Aug 10, 2011)

I also use the waxed discs and they really work great when you use cotton yarn especially Peaches and Cream


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Try doing a stitch that does not curl. Such as seed or rib. If you don't have a ribber, you can hand manipulate the stitches. I have used crochet thread to make shawls, made small squares and sewed them together to combat the curl. Unfortunately curling is a big part of machine knitting. Steaming items will help. Just play with it.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

If I have a problem with yarn on my machine I always run it passed a candle while rewinding it. It has never damaged my machine and the yarn has never been spoiled. All industrial coned wool is prewaxed in order for it to run smoothly through machines.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

antymr said:


> When I took instructions on my machine we were advised to pass the yarn (worsted weight for bulky 8) over paraffin while winding. Does anyone do this? Is it necessary?
> Thanks


I try to remember to do this as it does make the knitting go better but forget a lot or loose patience with doing it. Have not had a problem washing it out. It is just a coating on the surface rather than through the whole thing so it washes well in hot water wash. Coned yarns for knitting machines already come with the coating on them and need to be washed after knitting.


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

Deb, I had the same problem of curling and finally just made my scarves twice the width and then folded it and hand sewed the edges together. They came out beautiful... I even made one into an infinity scarf.
Karen


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Ellie in Houston [thanks Ellie] put on a site that has a no roll edge on it. Luckily I saved the link, http://charmknits.com/techniquestrims.htm


----------



## Karicter (May 26, 2011)

hmmm, Susieknitter, I can't get the link to work... ???


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

One thing that you might try for the curling edges is to drop (on the last row) the next-to-the-last stitch on each side, and let it run down to the bottom. This will make the scarf narrower, but will help it to lay flat.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Karicter, Sorry about that, just put charmknits in your google box and when it comes up click on techniques and trims, it is the first on the list. Nina's none roll afghan edge. I haven't tried it yet, let me know if you find it and if you try it what it is like.
Sue.


----------



## elilashley (Oct 20, 2011)

I like the "drop the next to last stitch" for keeping a flat edge. Some times you have to "prod" it along with a tool.
I need help with casting off that will make an elastic, stretchy cast off. 
Eli(sabeth) in Amado, AZ


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

If you take the stitch that you are casting off behind the sinker peg to the next stitch and hand knit it back it will be fairly loose. I dont know how to do a stretchy cast off I'm affraid.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Deb, I would steam block when you have finished the item, and allow to air dry. That usually sorts out rolled edges, it always has for me. Leonora.


Deb-Babbles said:


> Leonora, How do you keep the edges from curling. I have been making hats and scarves the hats are no problem but the scarves just look bad. I have been adding an edge but I would like to keep it more knitted on the edge. Any suggestions would I would be very Thankful for..
> Deb


----------



## elilashley (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, Sue. I've used that approach often. This time I crocheted it off by using the latchet tool and doing a single crochet before the next stitch. I'd like to get away from having to do so much hands-on.
Eli


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Eli, I have a cast off linker but I've never seemed to master it. Using one of these is obviously quicker, but I do think that the finished cast off is tight. Have you tried doing the last row of knitting on a much higher stitch setting before you cast off?
I think I might try your way.
Sue.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

The latch tool bind off behind the gate pegs is a great bind off. You can bind off loose for extra length easily b and the work hangs on the gate pegs till the bind off is complete. 
Susan G., "Hand Manipulated Stitches" author, has a website with great tips and downloads, one entitled Linker Tips gave this instruction for increasing the st size prior to bind off: When you're knitting at Ten 0-4 knit last row Ten 10, 4-6 K last row ten 10 slowly pulling on the yarn from mast to eliminate yarn tension. Knitting at the high end of the tension dial; engage the ribbers cooresponding needles to the KM, set at half pitch, knit one row, then drop the ribbers stitches, this doubles the length of the stitches on the KM. If you do not have a ribber, you can bring forward all the needles so the sts are behind the latches then lay the yarn in the hooks and individually hand knit the sts back-as far back as A/NWP-keeping sts even, (place a ruler or dowel behind the needle butts if needed), then bind off. 
You can log onto her website and search for her free downloads. She also has a very helpful youtube video on bridging, for lengthening stitches at this site;




Hope this helps...


----------



## elilashley (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info on "Hand manipulated Stitches" I'll check that out first. Youtube makes me feel like I'm wasting time with all the stops, but I have used it as my last choice.
eli


----------



## Avril Doherty (Oct 11, 2011)

running your yarn over a candle is just great it makes working machine so smooth you would not believe it It does not build up on yarn as a matter of fact you wouldn't notice it except for the ease at which your yarn flows through the machine If you're scared to use on good yarn just try on waste yarn and see 20 years ago I used to teach machine knitting and I wouldn't have been without wax


----------

